# Who here buys polish just because of the name?



## Christa W (Jan 17, 2014)

I am curious how many other polish addicts out there buy polish for the name.  I am so guilty of this!


----------



## Jams53 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm finally coming out of lurking because this thread makes me happy! I'm glad I'm not the only one that does this! I did this not too long ago and my friends thought I was crazy xD I bought a Deborah Lippmann set with a lipstick and nail polish just because the nail polish was called "Let It Bleed." My favorite band has a song titled the same so I had to buy it




At least I love the color of it and the lipstick!


----------



## Christa W (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jams53* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm finally coming out of lurking because this thread makes me happy! I'm glad I'm not the only one that does this! I did this not too long ago and my friends thought I was crazy xD I bought a Deborah Lippmann set with a lipstick and nail polish just because the nail polish was called "Let It Bleed." My favorite band has a song titled the same so I had to buy it



At least I love the color of it and the lipstick!
Welcome!  I am so happy you did! 

I totally do this quite a bit.  Some of them include Moar Dots, an indie round glitter I just bought because it's a reference to World of Warcraft.  Pussy Galore the OPI liquid sand from the Bond Girls collection and my newest Essie polish called Cocktails &amp; Coconuts.  I actually fell in love with it once I got it home but I bought it on pure name alone! 

Most of my indies are based around collections or themes including most of my Hit Polish and I love anything made by Nerd Lacquer because who doesn't love a polish called The Lando System if you are a Star Wars fan!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jan 17, 2014)

I am so guilty of this. Indies always get me with fandom collections. I also had to get Pussy Galore because of its name. I've also skipped on polishes because I didn't like the name.


----------



## Christa W (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am so guilty of this. Indies always get me with fandom collections. I also had to get Pussy Galore because of its name. *I've also skipped on polishes because I didn't like the name.*
OMG right!  I have done that just as much.  I actually find the Nicole by OPI polishes in the Kardashian collections funny names but I didn't buy any for the longest time because I am not a big fan!


----------



## Constancex (Jan 21, 2014)

normally i dont buy nail polish bc of their brands!!! i just buy when i see the colour i like hehe!! recently i bought this gel polish and is really cool because it doesn't emit any foul smell unlike other nail polish brands i've used



  it also dries in seconds because i have to do house work and normally don't have that much time to wait!



oh!! and it didn't chip off that easily when i was handwashing my clothes unlike others



you all should try it out! it's called Angel Pro if i'm not wrong, https://www.facebook.com/AngelPro.HQ !


----------



## NotTheMama (Jan 21, 2014)

> I am curious how many other polish addicts out there buy polish for the name.Â  I am so guilty of this!


 I have before!! I mostly look at the polish first and pick it up because I like the way it looks, but I can be swayed by a name if I'm on the fence. I did this with a Sinful Colors polish, I liked the color enough, but when I saw it was called Nail Junkie (or Polish Junkie?? Can't remember and too lazy to go look) I knew I had to purchase it.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 22, 2014)

I did this once or twice. The most recent one is a neon coral (not something I usually would have bought but it does look good on me), called "Danger Zone."

"Lana. LANA. LANAAAAAAAA

WHAT?!

â€¦danger zone!"

Oh Archer &lt;3


----------



## Christa W (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did this once or twice. The most recent one is a neon coral (not something I usually would have bought but it does look good on me), called "Danger Zone."

"Lana. LANA. LANAAAAAAAA

WHAT?!

â€¦danger zone!"

Oh Archer &lt;3
OMG I would have done the same thing.  That's awesome!


----------



## NotTheMama (Jan 22, 2014)

I would totally buy Orly Sparkling Garbage just for the name.


----------



## Christa W (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would totally buy Orly Sparkling Garbage just for the name.
I did!  I wasn't sure I would like it until I got it home and loved it.  Bought Pretty Ugly from the same line for the same reason.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes, I will buy one polish over another because of the name.  But color is the first thing that gets me to want to buy.

I hate it when nail polish doesn't have a name.  When it just has a number or no name at all, I don't like it.


----------



## Christa W (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I will buy one polish over another because of the name.  But color is the first thing that gets me to want to buy.

I hate it when nail polish doesn't have a name.  When it just has a number or no name at all, I don't like it.
It's like it has no identity!  A lot of OPI polishes have fantastic names.  Even though Lincoln Park After Dark is one of the most popular shades, I don't own it yet and I want it just for that name.


----------



## Christa W (Jan 23, 2014)

Another one I just bought because of the name is China Glaze "It's a Trap-eze"  Well pretty much the "It's a trap" part.


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am curious how many other polish addicts out there buy polish for the name.  I am so guilty of this!
I try not to, but it definitely happens.

The name sometimes influences me against it, too. I almost didn't get Pussy Galore because of the name.

There's a polish by Digital Nails called Fibonacci Sequins ("By definition, the first two numbers in the Fibonacci sequence are 1 and 1, or 0 and 1, depending on the chosen starting point of the sequence, and each subsequent number is the sum of the previous two"--wikipedia) that I totally want for the name. (I'm not good at math, but I like it, and I have a few friends who are math teachers.) Plays on words are my favorite type of humor.

I almost bought a nail polish by Zoya last night because it's called Kat, which is my nickname. I didn't like the swatches I looked up at all.

Off the top of my head, a few others I've wanted just for the name: Button Masher Lacquer Be Excellent to Each Other, Pretty and Polished I'm Not a Banana, Whimsical Ideas by Pam Seuss (this one I actually bought).


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another one I just bought because of the name is China Glaze "It's a Trap-eze"  Well pretty much the "It's a trap" part.
I have almost bought this so many times.  I look at it when I go to Ulta &amp; it's gorgeous &amp; I love the name.  I just talk myself out of it every time.  And I don't own any China Glaze, so if I buy one, I might have to start buying all the China Glaze I can get my hands on.   

And when I say "might", I mean definitely.  I know how this nail polish addiction thing works for me.


----------



## Christa W (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have almost bought this so many times.  I look at it when I go to Ulta &amp; it's gorgeous &amp; I love the name.  I just talk myself out of it every time.  And I don't own any China Glaze, so if I buy one, I might have to start buying all the China Glaze I can get my hands on.   

And when I say "might", I mean definitely.  I know how this nail polish addiction thing works for me.
I adore China Glaze polish and for the most part the names.  One of the new textured polishes coming out with the Spring 2014 line is called "Sand Dolla Make You Holla" makes me want it just for that not to mention it's so pretty.  I ordered It's a Trap-eze online and should be here today!!


----------



## hotpinkglitter (Jan 28, 2014)

I used to think OPI was the holy grail of nail polish until I bought one of their colors...can't remember which one...and it took something like 6 coats to make it look right, plus it was streaky. Now don't get me wrong, there are many OPI colors that have worked out just fine for me, but not this particular one. After that I started looking around and discovered China Glaze which I've had no problems with yet, and Ulta Professional polishes which I am totally in love with. At full price, they're $7.50-$8 per bottle, but they're on sale for $2 each right now online so I was able to get a haul of 11 bottles. No complaints yet!


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 28, 2014)

I ordered one today from Glam Polish; I do like the look of the polish a lot, but it pushed it over the edge that it's called Fraggle Rock.


----------



## erin303 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I will buy one polish over another because of the name.  But color is the first thing that gets me to want to buy.

I hate it when nail polish doesn't have a name.  When it just has a number or no name at all, I don't like it.

I totally agree - that just seems sad to have an unnamed nail polish color for some reason.  Besides, if it doesn't have a name how am I ever supposed to remember if I have it already or not?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I tend to get lots of similar colors, so that's the only thing that keeps me (most of the time) from getting the same thing twice.

I like a lot of the OPI polish names, and there are some really cute names on some of the Essie colors too.  If a nail polish has a name that annoys me, it's hard for me to want to get it even if I like the color.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *erin303* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I totally agree - that just seems sad to have an unnamed nail polish color for some reason.  Besides, if it doesn't have a name how am I ever supposed to remember if I have it already or not?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I tend to get lots of similar colors, so that's the only thing that keeps me (most of the time) from getting the same thing twice.

I like a lot of the OPI polish names, and there are some really cute names on some of the Essie colors too.  If a nail polish has a name that annoys me, it's hard for me to want to get it even if I like the color.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There a few from the upcoming OPI Brazil collection that make me laugh so hard.  Amazon... Amazoff is one and Taupe-less Beach is the other.  I don't need any more taupe colors but I would buy that just for that name.


----------



## erin303 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There's a polish by Digital Nails called Fibonacci Sequins ("By definition, the first two numbers in the Fibonacci sequence are 1 and 1, or 0 and 1, depending on the chosen starting point of the sequence, and each subsequent number is the sum of the previous two"--wikipedia) that I totally want for the name. (I'm not good at math, but I like it, and I have a few friends who are math teachers.) Plays on words are my favorite type of humor.

Oooooo... I like that!  I haven't seen the Digital Nails brand before - where is it sold, or is it online only?


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 29, 2014)

> > There's a polish by Digital Nails called Fibonacci Sequins ("By definition, the first two numbers in the Fibonacci sequence are 1 and 1, or 0 and 1, depending on the chosen starting point of the sequence, and each subsequent number is the sum of the previous two"--wikipedia)Â that I totally want for the name. (I'm not good at math, but I like it, and I have a few friends who are math teachers.) Plays on words are my favorite type of humor.
> 
> 
> Oooooo... I like that!Â  I haven't seen the Digital Nails brand before - where is it sold, or is it online only?


 Online only, to my knowledge. They have a store on etsy.com.


----------



## kaitlynns (Jan 30, 2014)

I do this a lot! Sometimes i hate the color, but the name is just so awesome i HAVE to get it!


----------



## Christa W (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlynns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do this a lot! Sometimes i hate the color, but the name is just so awesome i HAVE to get it!
I came really close to ordering one from a blog sale.  It was a Happy Hands Mayonegg.  I just loved the name.  It was a crelly with yellow glitters that looked like yolks!! I don't know maybe it would have been cute but I wanted it just for the name.  Unfortunately I just didn't have the extra cash at the time!


----------



## lebeautydiaries (Jan 31, 2014)

ME! I'm a sucker for OPI polishes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 31, 2014)

> > Â  I do this a lot! Sometimes i hate the color, but the name is just so awesome i HAVE to get it!
> 
> 
> I came really close to ordering one from a blog sale.Â  It was a Happy Hands Mayonegg.Â  I just loved the name.Â  It was a crelly with yellow glitters that looked like yolks!! I don't know maybe it would have been cute but I wanted it just for the name.Â  Unfortunately I just didn't have the extra cash at the time!


 Harlow and Co has four Happy Hands polishes (Art is Hard, Beachy Keen, Cherry Cola, and Tropical Storm) on sale for $7 or $8, but not Mayonegg.


----------



## kaitlynns (Feb 1, 2014)

I am going to buy this wet n wild fergie glitter one just because its called "Stick it to the man" lol


----------



## Christa W (Feb 1, 2014)

Others I want just for names.... You Autumn Know - KB Shimmer and Great White - Sally Hansen Triple Shine are two I can think of at the moment


----------



## shirleyb (Feb 2, 2014)

my problem goes even further.  i've been wanting to wear "death by cupid's arrow" for a couple of weeks now and i won't let myself do it till valentine's day.  which is ridiculous b/c it's not really a valentine's color nor would anyone but me even know the connection.


----------



## fleurissante (Feb 2, 2014)

I do this often even though sometimes I like the name more than the colour


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would totally buy Orly Sparkling Garbage just for the name.
I want that one VERY much, but not because of the name. I saw swatches of it, and wow! It looks kind of sheer, so I would probably layer it over a similarly toned crÃ¨me, but the sparkle is crazified. @Scooby Dynamite, I think, did some cool photos of it if I remember correctly.


----------



## Christa W (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want that one VERY much, but not because of the name. I saw swatches of it, and wow! It looks kind of sheer, so I would probably layer it over a similarly toned crÃ¨me, but the sparkle is crazified. @Scooby Dynamite, I think, did some cool photos of it if I remember correctly.
Layered is good but it does have some depth if you wear it alone.  I wish I would have known you guys didn't have it when Sally had a 50% off clearance they still had some.  I should have bought back ups for me too but I would have gotten for you!!


----------



## wrkreads (Feb 4, 2014)

I love creative polish names. I bought Sweet Tips Nails in Ugly Zombie just for the name. I wanted Pretty Zombie too, but it was sold out.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (May 23, 2014)

Old thread. But, I just found one I must buy because of the name.

Picture Polish's "Electric Blue"

On the bottle it says "It's all over you electric blue" If anyone's ever heard that Icehouse song other than me. They'll know that's the lyrics to the chorus. That's been my favorite song since I was 12! I must have that polish.

Two of them that I did buy for the name was China Glaze's Charmed I'm Sure (Kevin Collins said that once on General Hospital when he met someone while he was dressed in drag. LOL. And, he's my fave soap character) Then, I bought China Glaze's Sun of a Peach because it's a play on the phrase SOB. LOL.


----------



## Christa W (May 24, 2014)

I just bought a NYC black creme polish because of the name... Evil.  I lost this thread because of the new forums.  Thanks for posting to it!!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (May 24, 2014)

You're welcome. And, I found another one I want for the name. Rainbow Honey's Magic Cake. Love the color too though. But, the name is awesome.


----------



## Nicky Valentino (May 25, 2014)

Yea, I was guilty of this in the past, I used to only stick to brand names till I finally realized they all basically do the same thing. Nowadayz it doesn't matter, I see a color I like I buy it. Change is always good and I now find it hard to stick to any brand name when it comes to nails because no one brand carries all the colors I might be interested in.


----------

